# Worzel Gummidge; Guy Forks.



## nixie (Nov 6, 2021)

I love these one of specials. 
They raise environmental awareness without being preachy. This one had the children getting them to remove plastics, tyres, mattresses etc that give off toxic fumes from the bonfire.
We also got a history lesson on Guy Fawkes, almost lost Worzel and Earthy.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

I didn't realise there was a Worzel Gummidge special on! Was that tonight? I'll have to watch on catch-up.


----------



## nixie (Nov 6, 2021)

Aaar





Mouse said:


> I didn't realise there was a Worzel Gummidge special on! Was that tonight? I'll have to watch on catch-up.


Yes, BBC 1, should be available on catch up.


----------



## Danny McG (Nov 7, 2021)

I can speak fluent Worzelese, however I need about a gallon of lager first.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 7, 2021)

Watching it today.

(BTW it's "Guy Forks" -- the character in question has wooden forks for hands, which is very clever.)


----------



## Hugh (Nov 7, 2021)

How wonderful!  I really look forward to seeing this.  Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## nixie (Nov 7, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> Watching it today.
> 
> (BTW it's "Guy Forks" -- the character in question has wooden forks for hands, which is very clever.)


Woops I'll update it now.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 7, 2021)

Watched it earlier today. Very good as usual - was that a nod to the Detectorists with the yellow car pulling into the field in the background? As Toby Jones was guest starring.

They could've mentioned fireworks pollute the environment too, as well as being bad for livestock and the local wildlife.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 9, 2021)

Danny McG said:


> I can speak fluent Worzelese, however I need about a gallon of lager first.


Gummidgian, Danny. It's Gummidgian. Lager helps with the vowels.


----------



## Danny McG (Nov 9, 2021)

Vince W said:


> Gummidgian, Danny. It's Gummidgian. Lager helps with the vowels.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 9, 2021)

Watched it now, very good.

I was a bit puzzled by the Aunt Sally bit, though. The kids acted like they'd never seen her before, but didn't they spend most of last episode with her? Or is my memory screwy?


----------



## nixie (Nov 9, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> Watched it now, very good.
> 
> I was a bit puzzled by the Aunt Sally bit, though. The kids acted like they'd never seen her before, but didn't they spend most of last episode with her? Or is my memory screwy?


Yes the first Christmas special had Aunt Sally in it. The last one was Naughty Nancy.


----------

